# I finally saw some tail...lol.



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I always wondered what it would be like to see redfish eating and hunting. I was in hog town earlier today and finally saw two enormous Reds cruising around. I violently and haphazardly threw a giant popper at them but I think they laughed and went on with their business. What a cool site though, one day, I will post a picture with one on the yak. Good luck fellas!


----------

